# Something new with Toby, not sure what to make of it?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For the past week or maybe even two, Toby is not real interested in his food, especially his breakfast.
He does eat almost all of it, but he stops, looks around, puts his head back into the bowl, eats a while, and then leaves a bite or two (no more) in the bottom of the bowl.
Now this is a dog who up until now would eat the entire bag of dog food if I would let him. He has never been a "gulper", but he would nose down and keep it there until every bite was gone.
So I'm not sure what to make of it. He will beg for treats (and all he gets is little dry milk-bone type cookies) shamelessly all day. If I put a little of his food down on the floor in front of him, instead of a treat, he will happily eat that. He checks Tiny's and Tito's bowls to be sure they haven't left anything edible, still does that.
I really don't want to try to encourage him to eat, as I feel masking symptoms rather than identifying their cause is never a good plan. Further, he has IBD so I can't change his food.
Needless to say, I'm quite concerned about him.
I took him off all pills and supplements (except his milk thistle and sam-E for liver support) yesterday to see if one of them is causing a problem, although none of them are new.
He does have a vet appointment next Wednesday, but in the meantime just looking for any comments you wonderful folks might have about senior dogs with diminishing interest in food. Mouth problem? Loss of sense of smell? (he has almost no vision left).
Ideas?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no advice since this is one of the few problems we never encountered.
Loss of sense of smell does affect the sense of taste in humans os maybe that is it.
I do think it is good Toby still likes his treats and checks the other food bowls.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers a lot!:smooch:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you try feeding him from a different food bowl? 

I'm wondering if his "tastes funny". It's why we use regular cereal bowls with our dogs. They go into the dishwasher and they get a fresh bowl with every meal.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, a different bowl is a good thought, although mine are ceramic and go in the dishwasher all the time, too. 
It's just that it's a change, although not really a sudden one. It's been sort of "coming on". That's why it worries me.
I'll try a different bowl.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

No advice here but keeping Toby and you in my thoughts, hoping that it's just something that will pass in a few days.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm wondering if (hoping) it's the rimadyl he takes. He's been on rimadyl for over a year with no problems, but I have read that the problems can come on at any time and diminished appetite is a listed side effect.
The reason it even crossed my mind is that Toby is an IBD dog, and so his digestive tract is constantly inflammed. The acupuncture vet has been working on that, with acupuncture, supplements, and probiotics.
The last time we were there, he had gained a slight amount of weight and she commented that, for the first time in years, he's probably metabolizing his food correctly and getting full nutrition from it. So I have to wonder if he's also metabolising his rimadyl differently.
Ah, that it will be so simple. I just took him off of it yesterday, so I have to wait a few days and see if anything changes.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed that is the rimadyl.

I love that he has gained some weight and the acupuncture vet thinks he is finally metabolizing his food properly. It is amazing how much acupuncture can help. I still don't see how, but it does.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no ideas but will be praying for him and am sure you'll have a full blood panel done on him when he sees the vet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no insights for you, but wanted to let you know Toby is in my thoughts.

Rimadyl caused 2 of my goldens problems; no more Rimadyl and no more problems so hopefully it is the Rimadyl,


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry about this. You know it could be a number of things--smaller appetite, chewing is now painful for some reason, the food tastes or smells different to him or the bowl scares him somehow. Our Toby suddenly will not eat out of stainless bowls. Maybe he's not seeing the kibble for some reason and it is just accidental.

Maybe change the bowl to something plastic, or put a mat underneath it, give him smaller meals but feed more frequently during the day, moisten his food a little in case it's a chewing issue or a combination. Also I'd suggest a vet visit with a full blood and urine panel done. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Toby. I hope it is something simple. My IBD pup also has reflux and has problems in the morning eating breakfast on occasion. He is on Prilosec and we give him a snack before bed to try and reduce the acid. I wonder if Toby is experiencing this. I am so glad to hear Toby gained some weight. I have a hard time keeping weight on Mickey. I am now feeding him 3 times a day because if I increase his food he regurgitates/vomits.

Please let us know how Toby makes out at the vets. We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is the food maybe too hard for him to chew comfortably? Maybe he has a tooth ache or something?

The fact that he is eating treats is a good sign - it's not that he has lost his appetite. There's just something with the food. Could you try putting some room temp water on it and letting it soften up a bit?

I'm glad you have a vet appt.. let us know what they suggest..

Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words and good thoughts. They mean a lot.
I think one of the hardest things about having pets is that they can't tell us what's wrong. So we sit and worry and wonder and think of all sorts of horrible things, especially with these seniors.
I've even wondered if there's a bit of a virus going around that either Toby picked up at the vet, or Tito brought home from training. Tito vomited twice in the past week, and has had some loose poops, but that's normal for Tito. He eats ice and snow, which then makes him vomit. He's always been that way. I've even posted threads before about how sensitive his stomach is to cold. I'm also in the process of changing his food (to a different formulation of the same brand), which would give him loose poops, always has. So I figured that explains Tito.
Then Toby had some loose poop, which is TOTALLY unlike him. We fight the opposite with him. Real smelly, too. And the diminished appetite, but that seems to have been slowly coming on. But it did make me wonder if he had a little "bug". Yesterday morning Toby vomited, but as an IBD dog (as GoldenContriever mentioned) sometimes they will vomit first thing in the morning, it's not uncommon. He does it once in a while, and then will take a treat right after. Yesterday right after he vomited he was looking for treats, so I don't think that was related to anything else going on with him.
Tiny has had some loose poops, too, but she eats all sorts of things she shouldn't (like poop, ewwwwwwwwwwwww) so I don't know if that's related, either. Just now SHE vomited, but she vomited up an entire (quite small, about 1") potato, so I think I know what HER issue was.
DOGS.
They love to make us worry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ewww, vomit patrol. I feel for you, with 3 ones with issues. 

I hope Toby perks up today. 

Are your dogs on probiotics? Would that help with some of the issues? I'm giving my Toby Forti Flora now as a preventive for his eating indiscretions.

I do wish these guys could talk and tell us what is going on with them. They do the best they can with signs but it's up to us to intrepret them. I admit, I'm not all that great at it sometimes. 

Keeping fingers :crossfing for your gang.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading your first post, my first thought was "TBD! TBD!" but that's my own paranoia talking, I think. My dogs that have had TBDs have had reduced appetite as the first symptom. They'd still eat fun stuff (cookies, wet food, etc.) and work for treats, but they were less interested in their regular kibble.

Reading the whole thread, I think the most likely thing is a temporary bug. Running a close second, though, is long term effects of the Rimadyl. If you have the money and if things don't improve after a week or two, it might be worth a blood test to check for liver function. Even if it's not the Rimadyl, a blood panel might tell you something else is wrong.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Brian.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Not so firm and really stinky poops:yuck: were the first sign when Copper had a GI tract inflammation a few years ago.

He had eaten some couch fibers as the fecal exam showed.:doh: It was his couch so I had not paid the chewed areas any attention.

I hope Toby gets better immediately!!!!! Poor Tiny and the potatoe made me smile. Silly girl.:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today my CAT vomited up a BIG hairball. It's a conspiracy....
Brian, my vet screens for the big 3 TBDs twice a year. We're due for a screening in December anyway, so we will pursue that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure this is just a coincidence.....but the problems started when I started them on probiotics......
Gave Toby some for a few weeks. That's when his appetite started to decline. 
Gave Tiny and Tito for just a couple of days. Both had the loose poop/vomit stuff going on. But I can explain away theirs, so I don't think there's any relationship?????
Although the last time I tried to put Tito on probiotics, he had diarrhea for 2 weeks....




Dallas Gold said:


> Ewww, vomit patrol. I feel for you, with 3 ones with issues.
> 
> I hope Toby perks up today.
> 
> ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Today my CAT vomited up a BIG hairball. It's a conspiracy....
> Brian, my vet screens for the big 3 TBDs twice a year. We're due for a screening in December anyway, so we will pursue that.


I think it's not as likely as a simple bug, but it's such a great thing to be able to rule out the 3 TBDs. Glad it's on the schedule anyway.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sure this is just a coincidence.....but the problems started when I started them on probiotics......
> Gave Toby some for a few weeks. That's when his appetite started to decline.
> Gave Tiny and Tito for just a couple of days. Both had the loose poop/vomit stuff going on. But I can explain away theirs, so I don't think there's any relationship?????
> Although the last time I tried to put Tito on probiotics, he had diarrhea for 2 weeks....


Obviously your crew should not get the probiotics...oh my. Do you mind pm'ing me what brand you used and I hope/pray it isn't forti flora...

Your cat was just jealous at all the attention the canines were getting. Sorry to hear about it though.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope everyone is feeling better quickly. They sure do love to make us worry!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is anybody at your house going into season?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_He does have a vet appointment next Wednesday_" 
I guess that means a week from today and not today? Is Toby eating any better yet?

I got a hoot out of the "going into season" question. How ya gonna answer that?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, you might try warming his food (without using water to soften) to see if his sniffer tells him it will be yummy. I would also have the vet check each tooth for a crack, abcess, gum recession. The only other thing I can contribute is that maybe that particular bag of dog food was bad. I've known two dogs to go off their food, same food they always enjoyed. When their owners bought a new bag and stopped trying to get them to eat the previous stuff, they inhaled their food.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, my only girl was spayed 13-1/2 years ago....



boomers_dawn said:


> Is anybody at your house going into season?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for all the ideas.
Yes, Teresa, the vet appointment is a week from today. 
He's still eating the same. It's strange. He sniffs the bowl like I'm going to try to poison him, then eats a bit, picks his head up and looks around, goes back to eating, and so on. He eats all but a couple of bites. We've been working on the same bag(s) of food for quite a while, so nothing's changed there. 
He's only been off the rimadyl 2 or 3 days now, so I'm still holding out hope that that's all it is. It really could be his teeth, though. That's my second choice....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I wonder if his sense of smell is going? 

Thinking of Mr. Toby. Thinking of him makes me think of Casey.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> no, my only girl was spayed 13-1/2 years ago....


hmmm...spontaneous unspaying??? Kidding, though I'd be first in line for consideration for a Tiny puppy given she's almost 14 and in good health! 

I think Finn's Fan has a good point--it could be something is off with his mouth, gums or teeth. Or Carolina Casey's theory about his sense of smell is off. Is there any sort of safe flavoring/ canned food you can put on top to entice him to eat it?

Hoping for a positive change today and hoping you are staying warm.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really hope it's the rimadyl because I'm not sure Toby is a candidate for anesthesia at this point. So if it's in his mouth, I'm faced with a difficult decision. 
He already gets sardines and pumpkin on his food, so it's probably pretty smelly, LOL. 
But he does beg for treats ALL day, so I guess that's a good sign.
Day 4 off the rimadyl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd be acting like you were feeding me poison too with that combo, but it is probably prime rib to a dog.:yuck:

It takes a while for rimadyl to build up in their system, so here's hoping it is the problem and taking a while to get out of his system.:crossfing

Give him a treat and a kiss for me please.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Pumpkin and sardines together??? uh, maybe Toby is preggers???:uhoh:

Let's hope it's the rimadyl or a master manipulation on his part for replacing his kibble with treats.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope that you figure out whats going on with Toby soon..its so sad and frustrating when we cant figure out whats bothering our pups....please keep us posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Toby today?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't fed them breakfast yet, the pet hotel doggies all get to go out, get fed and fresh water, before my own guys. My guys don't eat until about 7:00. (plus I had to shovel another 4 inches of snow off the patio and walkways this morning, ARGH).
So I don't know how he is. Sad to say, I hate to feed them breakfast these days, it just makes me worry for the rest of the day.




Dallas Gold said:


> How is Toby today?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope he eats well - sending good thoughts


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Thinking of you and Toby today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sigh, the same today. He sniffs the bowl, then decides to eat "if I MUST". Eats, picks his head up and looks around, goes back to eating, looks around some more, eats some more, leaves a couple bites in the bottom of the bowl.
Now this probably doesn't sound like a big deal, but the thing is, it's a BIG change from his previous eating habits, which was nose in the bowl and not coming up for air until the bowl was empty and licked clean.
Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

No advice, just many, many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sending you good thoughts too. It's so hard when they have a change in a behavior or mannerism and we don't know why.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> sigh, the same today. He sniffs the bowl, then decides to eat "if I MUST". Eats, picks his head up and looks around, goes back to eating, looks around some more, eats some more, leaves a couple bites in the bottom of the bowl.
> Now this probably doesn't sound like a big deal, but the thing is, it's a BIG change from his previous eating habits, which was nose in the bowl and not coming up for air until the bowl was empty and licked clean.
> Thanks for the good thoughts.


I sure hope it turns out to be something simple My fingers are crossed for you both and I'll say a little prayer along the way..
Michelle


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Barb - my eyelids are getting heavy, so I haven't been able to read the entire thread, but is there a canned/wet version of his food you can give him? I know how hard it is when you have a dog who MUST be on a certain type of food. Bogey has a similar issue with that. When he stops eating for an unknown reason, I try to make his food more tempting if we are able to rule out other things. Pumpkin? A canned version? Water it down? 

Maybe he has a sore tooth or a sore on his mouth? Or maybe he has the winter blues. It is just awful outside right now. I'll keep him in my thoughts. Kisses to you, sweet Toby!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

How is Toby doing this morning? I hope his eating has improved. Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I really don't have any advice either, but I can imagine how stressful this is. Especially since he usually eats so well. I more or less just wanted to convey my best wishes.

I know someone else mentioned this, but have you considered trying a new bag of food (same brand?) There could be something a little off in his kibble and he doesn't want to eat it. Especially if he is willing to take treats all the time. So it isn't a full blown, I don't want to eat thing.

I really am not sure. I had just read recently an article that said that if your normally fine dog begins to refuse to eat their kibble, that there may be something wrong with the kibble itself. 

Just guessing though!

I just hope the vet has some answers for you and in the meantime Toby stays well!

Wishing you all the best!
Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Kim. I have a big bin of food for Toby, and I've got 2 bags of his food dumped into it. He's been eating out of these same 2 bags for probably almost 2 months, so I don't think it's the food. But I did order a new bag from the vet, so we'll see if that makes a difference. It's prescription food and will take about a week for them to get it.
His "appetite" really seems fine. He's begging for treats all day. That's why I'm really confused.
I appreciate the good thoughts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Smooch was losing her appetite too, so I put some Alpo Beef Prime Slices on top or her dry food and even hand fed her a few bites and then she would eat it on her own.

I am hoping there is nothing wrong with Toby at all, but I think you should have him checked out by the vet to be on safe side.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Karen, was Smooch's loss of appetite sudden or gradual?
When I think about it, Toby's change of eating habits has been very gradual, I just didn't realize it until I look back.
He used to be right next to me as soon as he heard the kibble hit the bowl.
The first thing I noticed was he wasn't getting up off the bed until he heard the spoon clinking on the dish when I mixed the pumpkin. But his hearing is really going, so I figured he didn't hear the kibble hit the bowl.
Then I noticed he was eating more "carefully", but it seemed like he was eating around his pills. He has an amazing knack for eating every bite of food and leaving the 2 pills in the bottom of the dish. 
Now it seems like he's eating slower, too, and stopping to look around. 
But the whole process, now that I look back, has probably taken 3 months?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

No advice. Just plenty of good thoughts and prayers for your sweetheart.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

hotel4dogs this sounds exactly how Nugget started out and Nugget would eat anything. Please have blood work done, a ultrasound and definitely have them listen to his lungs. I don't want to upset you but really have him checked over please.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Everything scares me right now....
We go to the vet on Wednesday. I'm going to have her check his mouth, listen to his heart and lungs. Probably do bloodwork, at least kidney values. His liver values will be high anyway because he's on ivermectin for the demodex mange.
I don't think I'd do an ultrasound, I have to think about it. He'll be 13 in a few weeks, and is having some severe mobility issues. His senses are going, too. I don't think he's a candidate for anything but palliative care at this point.
As we speak he's standing next to the treat drawer with his nose plastered to the drawer, his way of letting me know he wants a cookie.




k9mom said:


> hotel4dogs this sounds exactly how Nugget started out and Nugget would eat anything. Please have blood work done, a ultrasound and definitely have them listen to his lungs. I don't want to upset you but really have him checked over please.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just to give a different perspective from a worst case scenerio--Barkley certainly stopped running for the bowl as his hearing decreased. The picking around the bowl and eating slower could very well be an issue with a tooth or sore gums--something that we non-veterinary mortals might not see on an inspection. 

I'm glad you are getting Toby examined and his blood panels done. As far as the ultrasound I totally understand where you are coming from in not electing to do it given his age, mobility and other issues. 

Keeping Toby in my thoughts and praying this turns out to be nothing at all or something very minor that is easily rectified.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

Smooch's eating habits seemed to start to change around Nov. 22 or 23, when she first gagged and some white and blood came up. I started putting Alpo Prime Beef Slices on her dry food to get her to eat. I also noticed she wasn't gulping her food but actually chewing it and eating slower. The last few days I was hand feeding her six handfuls or so, and then she would eat.

Smooch also seemed to climb the stairs alot slower and she was very hesitant to go up them and when she did I could see her breathing (her sides were going in and out) and her cheeks were going in and out.
She wasn't gasping for breath or anything, but the food was an alarm for me!

Praying your Toby has a great vet appt.-please keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here at the pet hotel I've had a LOT of older dogs who, as young dogs, were ravenous eaters and then slowed down or even picked at their food when they got old, and it was just a change in eating habits not related to an "end of life" situation. I keep holding on to that positive thought, especially since the change has been so gradual.
But I do think any time habits change, it needs to be checked by the vet. Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope you get good news at the vet's tomorrow.:crossfing
Give toby a treat and big kiss for me.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks Teresa, he misses Copper. I think that's what's wrong with him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, Copper sends strength and much love to Toby.:smooch:
He thinks you could probably tempt Toby's appetite with some possum on the half shell or kitty tootsie rolls.:doh::yuck:
You and he are in my thoughts and prayers for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, whatever happened with the sore Toby had in his mouth earlier this year? Is it possible that is affecting him eating more than a bite or two at a time? 

I'm keeping Toby in my prayers and hope you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping for a good vet visit tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Hope things go well tomorrow. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Keeping Toby in my prayers tonight, hope everything goes well at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Many, many prayers for you tonight too. You and Toby will be the last ones on my mind tonight and first thing in the morning.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Was thinking of you today - glad the vet is tomorrow.

One thought I had, have you tried feeding him from hand? Will he take it? I'm still wondering if it's his sense of smell or hurting teeth.

Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, how was Toby's vet visit?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been obsessively checking all day, but I forgot to ask what time the appointment was.:doh:

I'm sure Barb will post as soon as she knows, but I'm anxious. Many prayers said for your boy today.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*our visit with the vet*

Our appointment was with the acupuncture vet, but since she's a vet first and foremost, I was going to have her do the blood and urine workup on him.
She said she could do it if I wanted her to, but she advised against it. She said he looks fine, he's lost 1 pound in 3 weeks, but that's probably not even accurate because he had gained 2 pounds in 2 weeks the visit before, so he's still up a pound from where he was 6 weeks ago. He's perky and alert, and quite happy.
But the main reason she didn't want to do it is that he's only been off the rimadyl for 1 week and the ivermectin for 4 days; she felt he should be off of both for at least 2-3 weeks before we do any blood work. We already know that the ivermectin causes his liver values to spike, so she felt we wouldn't get a true picture of what's going on with him. She also thought that, based on his great attitude and lack of weight loss, it would be perfectly safe to wait 2 weeks. 
When she was done with his treatment, she gave him a couple of liver treats. He almost took her hand off taking them, then sniffed the floor for 5 minutes making sure there was no residue. She said that that's certainly not in keeping with a dog who is suffering from a lack of appetite.
His mouth and teeth, as much as she could tell, look fine. His heart and lungs sound clear and strong. 
She said that, although we have to wait for the results of the blood work, her initial reaction is that it's behavioral, probably due to loss of the acuity of his senses. She said it's common in older dogs. Of course, she hedged it several times that we DO have to wait to see the results of the blood and urine work.
I hope she's right. 
So we've scheduled an appointment with my regular vet 2 weeks from today to do the blood/urine work. Until then, I watch and worry.
So I really don't know any more than I knew before.
Thanks again for all the good wishes and kind words.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hip, hip, hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gosh, I've been so obsessively worried. I know you still need tests, but this sure made me happy.: You do know how happy - you've been there with me.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

_She said that, although we have to wait for the results of the blood work, her initial reaction is that it's behavioral, probably due to loss of the acuity of his senses. _


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, it sounds like mostly positive news at his appt today. Keep us posted!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I felt better after we were there. She didn't really seem all that concerned, especially when I told her he begs for treats ALL day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I like your acupuncture vet and her approach. She is practical, cautious and gave you some peace of mind about his physical condition and demeanor/behavior until you can get the accurate blood work and urine once the other meds are out of his system. To be perfectly honest here, I am soooo relieved to know you won't be doing any labs until after Christmas because we just don't want any more possible bad news for a forum dog this year. :no: Of course we'll all be sending up positive thoughts and prayers that Toby just wants a dietary change and he is perfectly healthy, just worrying his Mom and the rest of us (his virtual aunties and uncles)! :crossfing

Keeping Toby in my thoughts and prayers, but so happy your vet gave you a positive report based on her examination and observations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks, I felt better after we were there. She didn't really seem all that concerned, especially when I told her he begs for treats ALL day.


Well, it sounds like he deserves them all! That is good news - very reassuring. You must be so relieved.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you and I think alike....I didn't want to see the results until after Christmas, either.
I'm so thrilled, though, that Toby is with me this Christmas. Last Christmas I never thought it would be possible. In fact, I even got rid of his Christmas stocking when I took down the stuff last year so that I wouldn't have to unpack it this year when he was no longer with me. I'm just so pleased to still have him.




Dallas Gold said:


> I like your acupuncture vet and her approach. She is practical, cautious and gave you some peace of mind about his physical condition and demeanor/behavior until you can get the accurate blood work and urine once the other meds are out of his system. To be perfectly honest here, I am soooo relieved to know you won't be doing any labs until after Christmas because we just don't want any more possible bad news for a forum dog this year. :no: Of course we'll all be sending up positive thoughts and prayers that Toby just wants a dietary change and he is perfectly healthy, just worrying his Mom and the rest of us (his virtual aunties and uncles)! :crossfing
> 
> Keeping Toby in my thoughts and prayers, but so happy your vet gave you a positive report based on her examination and observations!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> you and I think alike....I didn't want to see the results until after Christmas, either.
> I'm so thrilled, though, that Toby is with me this Christmas. Last Christmas I never thought it would be possible. In fact, I even got rid of his Christmas stocking when I took down the stuff last year so that I wouldn't have to unpack it this year when he was no longer with me. I'm just so pleased to still have him.


 
I hope you have a very special Christmas with him this year too! Poor Toby though, no stocking?  I think my Toby may want to share one of his with your Toby.. let me know and I'll send one to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, nah, I got them all presents instead


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

So glad your accupuncture visit went well and that you will have Toby this Christmas. May you and yours have a Blessed Christmas and give Toby a BIG KISS from my Smooch.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am also thrilled he will be with you this Christmas.
It makes mine better too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad you will have him this Christmas


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

So glad you got some reassuring news from the accupunture vet! And very happy that you will get to spend another Christmas with your boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOL, nah, I got them all presents instead


Presents are MUCH better anyway!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that Toby is active and happy and that the vet was not overly concerned. I hope you both have a wonderful Christmas. Enjoy the season with Toby and give him lots of hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I know you will continue to treasure every moment with him. So glad he's with you this year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It's a very special Christmas for me. With a golden that's almost 14, another one that's almost 13, and a cat that's somewhere around 18, I'm so blessed to have all of them still with me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

I am so very happy for you having your Goldens and cats that long!
WHAT a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for all of you!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone! It's a very special Christmas for me. With a golden that's almost 14, another one that's almost 13, and a cat that's somewhere around 18, I'm so blessed to have all of them still with me!


Completely jealous here! 

Toby, Tiny and kitty you all hang in there keep your momma happy.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone! It's a very special Christmas for me. With a golden that's almost 14, another one that's almost 13, and a cat that's somewhere around 18, I'm so blessed to have all of them still with me!


Many Christmas blessing heading your way to your you and yours! Enjoy those moments! Merry Christmas!
Michelle..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone! It's a very special Christmas for me. With a golden that's almost 14, another one that's almost 13, and a cat that's somewhere around 18, I'm so blessed to have all of them still with me!


Blessed indeed!! It will truly be a special Christmas, I'm sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just saying to my husband this morning....6 months ago we very seriously considered putting Toby down because his lack of mobility, and his obvious pain were really ruining his quality of life.
Now here we are 6 months down the road, and he's BETTER, not worse!! In fact, MUCH better (appetite issues aside, but we'll put that on hold for 2 more weeks), he's back to playing in the yard, happy and perky. Sure, he still walks stiffly in the back end, and he still needs help getting up on slippery floors, but the improvement is dramatic.
Love that acupunture!!! (electropuncture in his case).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad toby is doing so well.:

Actually glad everyone is doing well, but Toby is special to me of course.
Give him a big smooch for me.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I was just saying to my husband this morning....6 months ago we very seriously considered putting Toby down because his lack of mobility, and his obvious pain were really ruining his quality of life.
> Now here we are 6 months down the road, and he's BETTER, not worse!! In fact, MUCH better (appetite issues aside, but we'll put that on hold for 2 more weeks), he's back to playing in the yard, happy and perky. Sure, he still walks stiffly in the back end, and he still needs help getting up on slippery floors, but the improvement is dramatic.
> Love that acupunture!!! (electropuncture in his case).


I'll second that acupuncture!!! Both my seniors get acupuncture...Beau for his osteosarcoma and Baylee gets the electopuncture for her spinal problems and there is a noticeable difference in their mobility. When I reduced the frequency I can see the difference in the not so great direction.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the things that the electropuncture has really helped, too, is the fecal incontinence issues that Toby was having. Sometimes he'd be sleeping and just plain poop in his sleep. But now, he actually has enough feeling in *that area* to give us enough warning to get him outside, at least most of the time. Except for a day or two before his next treatment, he regresses a bit, which is how I know it's the treatments that are making the difference!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Barb - do you think the acupuncture helped with Toby's IBD? I am considering trying it with Mickey. Right now he still has his spleen but we need to do an ultrasound in January. It was enlarged in August. His biopsy was negative but our vet talked about removing the spleen if it was still enlarged. Do you know if it is common for dogs with IBD to have the spleen removed. 

So glad to hear that Toby is doing well and enjoying life. Give him a big hug from us. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, Christmas blessings to your family, including all of your senior critters. Wonderful that Toby is on the upswing instead of a downward slide....you go, boy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that Toby is feeling better.... long may it last.

Hoping you and your gang have a great Christmas and an even better New Year.

Hugs to Toby and to all.


----------

